# Clamps



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm getting ready to assemble my HO scale wooden gas station kit. I'm looking at these right angle clamps from Micro Mark https://www.micromark.com/Bachmann-Right-Angle-Hold-Glue-Set-2-Holders
Can anyone tell me if these are good clamps or are there others out there I should look at?
Thanks,


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

I prefer the ones from Coffman ones and you can get then in longer lengths.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks,
Micro Mark has those also.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have 4, two in each length. I believe the MicroMark ones are made by Coffman; at least, they're visually indistinguishable from them. I got mine from MicroMark about ten years ago, and they are great.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And now that I look a little more closely, I wouldn't get the Bachmann ones. Sure they are cheap, but it looks like they rely on the foam to hold things in place.

On the Coffman / Micromark brand ones, you can adjust each of the legs independently. Much more versatile and effective.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't forget the Lego's make great corner clamps. trouble is if your kid does not have the Legos, their more expensive than the specially made clamps!


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> And now that I look a little more closely, I wouldn't get the Bachmann ones. Sure they are cheap, but it looks like they rely on the foam to hold things in place.
> 
> On the Coffman / Micromark brand ones, you can adjust each of the legs independently. Much more versatile and effective.


Look like the right angle clamps I use for woodworking. Loosen the wing-nut to squeeze onto material as tight as you want. Foam keeps from damaging the material.


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Never used the Coffman ones, but they look super straightforward (and super cheap) to make. I'm just getting started in the n-scale world (I actually started 5 years ago, but that was short-lived). Making some of these clamps will be my first project!


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Made a prototype clamp. If you're interested, see it in this thread.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ninjarobert said:


> Made a prototype clamp. If you're interested, see it in this thread.


I took a look at those, and you really did a good job on them.

My only observation is that, since time is far and away my most scarce resource, the time necessary to make these would outweigh the cost of buying them, especially since I consider good tools to be an investment, and don't mind paying for them.

For me, if I'm going to spend time making something, it will be something I can't find for sale. But we must all do things in the way that suits us best.


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> I took a look at those, and you really did a good job on them.
> 
> My only observation is that, since time is far and away my most scarce resource, the time necessary to make these would outweigh the cost of buying them, especially since I consider good tools to be an investment, and don't mind paying for them.
> 
> For me, if I'm going to spend time making something, it will be something I can't find for sale. But we must all do things in the way that suits us best.


Totally agree. I'm a glutton for punishment with stuff like this though. I find great enjoyment in making things myself. Unfortunately, it results in many, many, many projects.


----------

